# Solved: Norton 360 won't allow Internet Connection



## Rwdyrcks (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello, this is my first posting, I hope I'm in the right forum..

This is a problem concerning my laptop HP Pavillion, not the computer from which I write to you now.

After downloading Norton360 Premier Edition, unable to connect to the Internet. I am unable to uninstall the Norton360 Program. 
Things I've tried---
Contacted AT&T -Communication device working properly.
Contacted Norton(Symantec) Tech Support--Tried Deleting from Programs and Features. Tried deleting from safe mode- no help, either. 
Norton Tech suggested run Norton Removal tool, but I can't access IE, or any webpages. 

How would you download Norton Removal Tool and transfer it to 2nd computer? Anything else I can try to remove Norton 360? Oh ya my os is vista


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> How would you download Norton Removal Tool and transfer it to 2nd computer?


Use a USB flash drive or burn it to CD

Dump Norton and use a free alternative, here are 3 good ones, don't install one of these until you get Norton removed.

http://download.cnet.com/Avira-Anti...l-10322935&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=11012914

http://download.cnet.com/1770-20_4-...n+Free+Antivirus&tag=404&searchtype=downloads

http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-V...l-10044820&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=11014801


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Download the *Norton Removal Tool* from a working computer. Copy the installer to a USB flash drive. Then, plug the drive to your faulty computer.


----------



## Rwdyrcks (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, again,

Shall change my experience from intermediate to stupid!!

Downloaded Norton removal tool to usb flash drive, installed on second computer, will not open program.
Have restored system back to earlier date with no results. Perhaps its a blocked Firewall or something of that nature. Conflicting programs?
Have 2 Norton 360s showing installed. One Norton won't run because the other is running and I can't uninstall either one.!!!!!! As in earlier post, tried in safe mode with no results. What can I try next, besides turning the machine into a margarita machine?

Maybe this will help diagnose the problem--

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Randy>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Users\Randy>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Randy-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : GlobeTrotter HSDPA Network Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-F1-D0-00-F1-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-67-8E-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-59-98-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{840A8D36-3AA4-432B-BB2A-EE366868F
78D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{42DC8862-2027-4507-A892-115E68231
323}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Randy>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you run the Tool more than once? It sometimes takes at least two shots to work.

Don't run the Tool from the USB flash drive. Copy it to your hard drive first.


----------



## Rwdyrcks (Jan 15, 2010)

Installed to hard drive no help.


----------



## Rwdyrcks (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you think this could be a firewall issue or stack corruption? Should i reset winsock and IPv4 TCP/IP from cmd prmt?


----------



## Rwdyrcks (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem solved!!! Thanks to TSG and Phantom010. Thanks to Mumbodog for the links. Great tech support-- Will recommend and pass on to others.
Sorry about the additional thread. New to this. A little slow in Texas!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!

What finally solved it?


----------

